# Thor's 2020 Lawn Journal



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

New year, same deal.

6k sqft Tifgrand Bermuda currently overseeded with champion prg.

Goals/plan this year

- kill sissy grass, yeah stripes great but inferior turf 
- scalp 
- maintain sub .3" threwout year,
- maybe backyard putting green project

Still using @Ware 220E, hope to acquire a fixed head unit before spring (anyone that's scalped with a 220e knows the pain)

Current sit as of today


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow - that looks amazing.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Wow - that looks amazing.


Yes it does. What height are you cutting the PRG?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks @Ware @Brackin4au been cutting it at .75 since first mow.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> been cutting it at .75 since first mow.


How low did you cut the Bermuda before seeding?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Was wondering what you mean about the struggle with scalping with the 220e? Asking because I'm about to pick up a Jacobsen eclipse and wondering if you mean the electric drive units struggle with scalping duties.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > been cutting it at .75 since first mow.
> ...


It was around .42.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

coreystooks said:


> Was wondering what you mean about the struggle with scalping with the 220e? Asking because I'm about to pick up a Jacobsen eclipse and wondering if you mean the electric drive units struggle with scalping duties.


Yes exactly. Guess it all depends on turf type and density but this past spring taking it from .5 to .2 was a pain. Electric motor will kick off and you have to reset it over and over.

This year I may try a different approach and take it down a little at a time


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks awesome.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

@Thor865 is your mower an 11 blade? Looks like you have no issues if it's an 11 blade and keeping the prg at .75.

BTW, yard looks amazing!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> @Thor865 is your mower an 11 blade? Looks like you have no issues if it's an 11 blade and keeping the prg at .75.
> 
> BTW, yard looks amazing!


thanks thanks, yep 11 blade, never had any issues. .75 is definitely the highest I've ran it.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Looks great. Will be a fun season to follow along..


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

36 degree mow today. 🥶. Growing a lot still. Got a full catcher of clippings on 1600sqft. Wrong to put down PGR when it's freezing out? 🤣


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

That's a good looking color for being that cold. 
Looking forward to seeing your bermuda this summer.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

AZChemist said:


> That's a good looking color for being that cold.
> Looking forward to seeing your bermuda this summer.


Me 2. I can't wait for Bermuda time lol


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

60's today. Sun sure is staying up in the sky longer. It's almost time to kill this sissy grass and awaken the true king turf grass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thor865 said:


>


 :shock:


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Man that looks good.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Ware @ZeonJNix thanks!

We got somewhere around 10-12" of rain over 10 days. Cut today wasn't enjoyable. Grass has grown to 1 1/2 to maybe 2in. Had plans for single/double but a double cut was necessary.

Only about a month away from first monument app. Can't wait.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sending soil tests out. Doing front/back separate due to front had considerable phos fert at seeding.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Soil tests came back. Will be using a soluble triple 20 this year to improve p and k rates.

Have some issues popping up in the ryegrass. I haven't gave it fert in probably 2 months. May be the cause, and may be fungus. Who knows. It'll be killed off near end of March so just riding it out.

Have a toro gm1600 on the way. Will hopefully be able to complete the putting green project now that I will have 2 mowers set at different hoc. Goal this year will be around .185 for the green and .32 for the rest. PGR will be my friend.

Here's the issues currently on the PRG


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

@Thor865, does that mean you expect Bermuda greenup at the end of March in Knoxville? I'm a little south of you and a first time Bermuda grower. The soil is still pretty chilly here.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Have a toro gm1600 on the way. Will hopefully be able to complete the putting green project now that I will have 2 mowers set at different hoc. Goal this year will be around .185 for the green and .32 for the rest. PGR will be my friend.


Look forward to watching your putting green project. I took my green all the way to .156 this year. I never got it fully filled in though since I waited too late to try it. Last few weeks of the season I let it come back up to .3 and left it there for the winter. I can't wait to get after it and get it in tip top shape. I bought a Jacobsen PGM22 for mine for the same reason. Switching HOC on the JD took me longer than actually cutting the green ha. Having two mowers will be much better ha.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> @Thor865, does that mean you expect Bermuda greenup at the end of March in Knoxville? I'm a little south of you and a first time Bermuda grower. The soil is still pretty chilly here.


Never know. based off last year I believe I was almost 100% green by mid April. just have to wait and see what temps do towards end of march


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a toro gm1600 on the way. Will hopefully be able to complete the putting green project now that I will have 2 mowers set at different hoc. Goal this year will be around .185 for the green and .32 for the rest. PGR will be my friend.
> ...


yeah for sure. I wasn't about to try it with one mower. I would of given up very easily. I plan on doing around a 500-750sqft green. so quite large considering the back is 3600 sqft. haven't mapped it out yet but we will see.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


My yard is huge, so I made my green roughly 1000sqft, kidney bean shaped...


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> based off last year I believe I was almost 100% green by mid April.


Awesome, thanks. I'm not planning to seed the back until the 419 sod in the fron has fully greened up and the frost chance is totally gone-- maybe mid-May-- but it's good to know that we may green up quite a bit earlier.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Total failure today on stripe pattern. Went for sharp diamonds and the diagonal was too sharp so it erased the other stripes. 🤦🏻‍♂️

Took it down to .625

Patiently waiting for delivery of the gm1600....


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

It has arrived finally!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Look at those beauties!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> Look at those beauties!


Better angle. If it would stop raining and dry up I may get a mow in


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you snag the Toro from?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you snag the Toro from?


Prairie Turf. Good dudes.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Time to say bye to the PRG. Sprayed it today with Monument/Celsius/MSO. Had one last mow with the gm1600 at .75.



Continued the scalp on the back. Took it down to .175. May just go from there or may take it down a slight bit more.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Much needed sun today. Re did front flower beds. Ryegrass is not showing much sign of death 3 days post monument/Celsius.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Cleaned and stained the fence. All in all a success. As I told the wife, "it'll look better than it did before"


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Soil tests came back. Will be using a soluble triple 20 this year to improve p and k rates.
> 
> Have some issues popping up in the ryegrass. I haven't gave it fert in probably 2 months. May be the cause, and may be fungus. Who knows. It'll be killed off near end of March so just riding it out.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue and thought. Had been months since a heavy N feeding. Once I had done so the circles darkened up from the outside in. 🤷‍♂️ still don't know if it was deficiency or fungus, but I know nitrogen will fix it. 
Lawn looks great btw!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

AZChemist said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Soil tests came back. Will be using a soluble triple 20 this year to improve p and k rates.
> ...


Yeah I didn't really worry about it. Was time to kill it off.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Completed scalp a few weeks ago on back. Happy with being almost 100% green up considering our highs have been barely 60's with a few 70 days. Cutting it at .25 every 2-3 days.



Front was scalped multiple times with last scalp being about a week ago. I took it down to 5mm and wasn't happy with end result so took it down to 3mm and verticut 2 directions.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Thor865 said:


> Cleaned and stained the fence. All in all a success. As I told the wife, "it'll look better than it did before"


What did you use to stain your fence? I have had my fence about a year now and need to get it stained this spring. I am going to buy a sprayer but looking into the reviews and recommended sprayers and stain.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g01fer41ife said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned and stained the fence. All in all a success. As I told the wife, "it'll look better than it did before"
> ...


I used canyon brown valspar from Lowe's. I rented a pro sprayer from Home Depot. The one that fits perfectly on a 5gal bucket. Was like $100 for the day and made quick work of it. Only took around 2 hours to spray and back brush it all.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Back has been really going strong considering not much warm weather.

Front is coming along. Have some areas to fill in still but it'll get there now that it's out of the 50's and 60's and have some 70's ahead.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind me asking, where did you snag the Toro from?
> ...


I'm eyeing a few on their site. Being honest, which mower do you like better? I'm not a fan of the handle release on the JD. I believe I would like the lever like the Toro has better.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeonJNix said:
> ...


I couldn't say I like either better than the other. They both have there pros and cons. Both great mowers. I can list out my pros and cons If you think it would help


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


If you don't mind that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeonJNix said:
> ...


JD 220e 
Pro - very beginner friendly. Backlap with touch of a switch. This also allows an easier clean up if mowing wet grass. I would always put it into backlap and wash the reel out.

Pro - easily remove cutting unit for maintenance, hoc adjustments are super easy and precise and both sides adjust together

Pro - floating cutting unit makes it cut non putting green flat lawns with ease. Mine may look somewhat flat but far from it. it will cut lower and leave a better after cut appearance than that of the toro

Pro - adjustable clip rate knob to match to hoc (makes a serious difference)

Con - longer back to front making turn passes wider which for me required more outside trim passes than with the toro. However easier to back up than the fixed head toro gm as the drive and reel is separate and not "locked in" as on the toro

Con - scalping is not easy. Since it's an electric drive reel it has a safety mechanism that will shot off reel if it feels too much resistance (i.e. stick or too much grass)

Toro GM1600

Pro - scalps are super easy, I took mine from .42 to .2 in one pass very easily. (May not seem like much of a difference but it is)

Pro - heavier machine and being a fixed head should help prevent grain even with absence of a groomer. ( I have yet to determine this for myself, just what others have told me)

Pro - feathering into turns are easier with the drive engagement lever.

Con - backing the mower up is impossible with the reel drive engaged, this locks the reel to drum so you have to literally drag it backwards. You can do it but it's def a drawback compared to the JD

Con - personally I can't cut as low as I could with the 220e as it doesn't bridge the unevenness as well and scalps certain areas . Granted I'm at .25" but it still is an issue for me

Con - hoc adjustments are independent both sides and I have found it takes considerably longer than the 220e.

Con - backlapping is manual with a separate drive motor or electric drill. I have not done a backlap yet so I can't attest to time spent or end result yet

Just what I could think of off the top of my head at the moment. Both mowers are great and have there purpose for the right scenario. I have had 0 issues with the JD in the last 3 years. Toro will more than likely prove the same. Both of mine were under 400hr units and fairly new. Any other questions let me know. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the write-up. I agree with all the Toro pros and cons. I love it though. I have been looking to add a JD 220e or similar just so that I can do mid-season maintenance and not worry about the GM being out of commission for an extended period of time. I haven't found any decent used ones in my area yet.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Thor865 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


Thanks! Great write and insight to both mowers. It sounds like the Toro locks the drum when the reel is engaged just like my 260B. I have to drag it back and it's heavy! I usually will flip the reel off and roll it back if it's substantial movement. I've spoken with Prairie View about some of their GM1600. Ive put my JD up for sale and pending a sale I will make the switch over to the Toro. Mine is a 2004 model and he has some 2014 and 2015 GM1600 for sale which would be a nice upgrade I think.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeonJNix said:
> ...


Good deal!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Thor865 that backyard is looking amazing. Impossible to tell there was a play set there at all.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Thor865 that backyard is looking amazing. Impossible to tell there was a play set there at all.


Thanks. The sod came from 2 different suppliers so I was glad that there was no difference. Some other haven't been so lucky.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's the current state of the front. Not sure what to attest lack of spring grow in compared to previous seasons. Backyard has been fully green since mid April, yet front has plenty of filling in to do. Biggest area of concern is beside driveway. Only thing I can attest it to is either too aggressive scalp/verticut prior to overseed last fall Or kill off of PRG too late.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

😲😉


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Thor865 So, how's it looking right about now? Love the Tifgrand and your stripes.

Also, spraying the Tnex/Paclo combo, you said about every 30-35 days but what do you use as your guide? GDD's?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> @Thor865 So, how's it looking right about now? Love the Tifgrand and your stripes.
> 
> Also, spraying the Tnex/Paclo combo, you said about every 30-35 days but what do you use as your guide? GDD's?


I'll update later this week. But it's looking great minus seed heads.

I reapply at 300 GDD. I use Greenkeeper website to track.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > @Thor865 So, how's it looking right about now? Love the Tifgrand and your stripes.
> ...


Celsius units?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@cglarsen

Here's the update. Lots of seed heads. Took it down to .275 and still didn't get them. But did manage to scalp some 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Current hoc is .35. PGR has wore off and will need to reapply ASAP. Seed heads are still aplenty.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Brought out the JD today. Groomer really helped remove some grain and ever present seed heads. Prob best it's looked after that cut.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hurried a mow in today before the rain. Bench hoc gm1600 .42 , actual hoc is more like .3

Vacation for a week, Paclo tnex don't fail me now


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Spent the morning enjoying the mow.

Front



Side (rotary mowing 2")



Back



Playset area (rotary mower 2")


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I would make a suggestion that we start having a landscape of the month.

As the creator of this idea, I guess I will assume honorary first winner


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Very clean!



Thor865 said:


> I would make a suggestion that we start having a landscape of the month.
> 
> As the creator of this idea, I guess I will assume honorary first winner


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@robbybobby thanks. That was my goal, to make it simplistic yet classy


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

It's that time again...... @ryanknorr and I have a face off come mid October. Let's see who wins, full time or part time sissy


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a fine looking bag of seed.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

But does it have any poa? The bag is unclear...


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> That's a fine looking bag of seed.


Are you partaking this year in overseed?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> But does it have any poa? The bag is unclear...


I'm unsure as well


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fine looking bag of seed.
> ...


No, I decided we'll probably be too preoccupied with our new house construction to want to mess with mowing all winter. My lawn is on cruise control to dormancy.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

9 days first mow. Have some touch up seeding to do but it's pretty good coverage. Side yard is on its own program as it's just now germinating.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow looks amazing!!


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

What's your watering strategy right now? Every day still? When is it time to let let it dry out between?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> What's your watering strategy right now? Every day still? When is it time to let let it dry out between?


I'm re seeding whole side yard since most didn't take, unsure why since it was on same watering schedule as rest, more shaded but the other side yard is also and germinated first. So I will be continuing daily watering for next 7-10 days for new seed to establish letting it dry out every few days for a mow


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking great @Thor865


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Looking great @Thor865


Thanks (99% of my success comes from you)


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

18 days post seeding

Doubles 


Double doubles? lol


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Backyard still holding strong. Hadnt mowed in 7 days. Hoc .5


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Cool season lawns look so good.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

25 days post seeding.


----------



## wfleming (Mar 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> 25 days post seeding.


Great overseed job man! Would you mind sharing your steps? I just bought a 50lb bag of Champion GQ that I'll use to overseed my TIFTUF lawn in the next week or so.

Example:
Dethatch
Scalp
Rotary
Seed
Topdress


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

wfleming said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > 25 days post seeding.
> ...


Sure no problem

My process was PGR 7 days before starting the process. This is to ensure the Bermuda doesn't grow and helps keep it below my desired hoc for the PRG. (so no brown shows through once dormant)

I scalped down to .325 I believe and verticut with the sun joe in 2 directions and vacuumed all that up with the rotary.

Applied initial seeding of around 15lb/k with my lesco 80lb broadcast spreader and hand sewn all edges. Ive never used a drop spreader and don't believe it is necessary at all. only thing I do after spreading seed is run a rake over it to push the seed down.

After first mow at 9 days I re seeded areas that needed it and broadcast the rest

Never used peat moss or topdress, not needed, ask @Dangerlawn how he feels about it

PRG is easy, just water and it'll come right up

some things I do that some may not is I applied Headway with the PGR app, and will re apply again around 30-45 days post seed. dual purpose for this is to help prevent any disease while it stays constantly damp for few weeks, and to help give the Bermuda some preventative for SDS and such.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't do the peat moss again personally. It makes the ground soft and spongy and the areas that got it too heavy germinated poorly. Next time I'll skip it. It was a complete waste of time and money in my experience.


----------



## wfleming (Mar 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


Appreciate the info! Would you say PGR is a must. Already dethatched/scalped low and rotary. Was planning on throwing down seed soon.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Thor865 looks awesome! I just seeded my back yard 2 days ago.
@wfleming it's a must depending when you seed and how fast the bermuda is growing. My front yard that gets a lot of sunlight, is still growing (cut once a week) My backyard that doesn't get nearly as much sunlight is way slower than that, so it's not necessary. Thor seeded over 3 weeks ago, so it was a must for him, but if you seed later in the year it's not needed. All depends on how fast your Bermuda is growing, I'm waiting a few more weeks for the front because it looks really good right now.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

wfleming said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > wfleming said:
> ...


Not necessarily a must. If I didn't use it then I would be cutting my prg at 1/2" or lower right now to also mow the Bermuda at that height. Then once Bermuda started going dormant I would just raise height of the prg.

Just makes it a lot easier especially for as early an overseed I did.


----------



## wfleming (Mar 13, 2018)

Thor, one last question. On the first mow, do you use your reel mower & bag clippings. Wasn't sure if the machine would hurt the turf in its beginning stage (opt for a push reel if needed?). Trying to keep it low and wasnt sure if the 1/3 rule applied with PRG.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

wfleming said:


> Thor, one last question. On the first mow, do you use your reel mower & bag clippings. Wasn't sure if the machine would hurt the turf in its beginning stage (opt for a push reel if needed?). Trying to keep it low and wasnt sure if the 1/3 rule applied with PRG.


Some use manual reel. I do not. First mow for me was gm1600 at day 9 or 10. Yes bag clippings for first few mows. Do not worry about 1/3 rule early on, the rye is young and it will not harm it.


----------



## Zimmerman (May 20, 2019)

Thor, do you put down prodiamine 60 days post seeding, or whatever the label says, or is the ryegrass enough to deter the winter weeds?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Zimmerman said:


> Thor, do you put down prodiamine 60 days post seeding, or whatever the label says, or is the ryegrass enough to deter the winter weeds?


I have not and will not. I could but part of the spring regiment is split app of monument+celsius+prodiamine so I'm not worried about weeds over winter. I had a couple poa plants pop up and I just pulled them. From my limited experience I have had no weed pressure doing it this way


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

There was a discord challenge made from myself to the one and only Ryan Knorr that I would defeat him with sissy grass. This was my submission. The discord spoke and at this point he is in the lead.

Edit: I lost by 10. 27-17. This will not happen again next year. 
https://youtu.be/GU_5SOnh8Ow


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I was wondering how long did you wait to mow after round 2 of seed? Thanks


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

M311att said:


> I was wondering how long did you wait to mow after round 2 of seed? Thanks


I think it was 4-6 days. It hadnt germinated yet but I still had round 1 that was growing and couldn't wait


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

How would you compare this year to the previous one as far as the rye performance goes? What do you attribute the differences to? Also wondering how much N you have been out.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> How would you compare this year to the previous one as far as the rye performance goes? What do you attribute the differences to? Also wondering how much N you have been out.


Honestly it's about the same as last year. Not any better or worse. Slightly delayed germination which I attribute to varieties this year.

As far as NPK. I've put down probably 1.5lb N/1k thus far. Mainly triple 20 Peters and one app of 8-1-8


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Today did some single double diagonals. Went double light stripe one way and double dark stripe the other. Interesting turn out.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Backyard update: growing still but slowly. This was first mow in 8 days. Last pgr app was 45 days ago. Haven't applied any fertilizer in at least 60 days. Some color loss but still looking pretty good for almost November. Will apply .5lb N of XGRN 8-1-8 as last app for the year today.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

When in doubt just mow the stripes that set you up for success. everyone's layout is different so certain patterns work better for others than they may for you. for me it is doubles checkerboard.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Thor865 Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Thor865 said:


>


Ryan who? I'd have voted for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks. It was close but ya know....politics 😉


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Of course when you winterize your irrigation the temps rise up to record high of 80 for a week then it freezes the next week. Have some areas of stress but overall it's looking pretty good. Have some rain coming this week so will see if the PRG recovers


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Love the YouTube vid


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Love the YouTube vid


Thanks man. first time doing any of that. it was a fun project


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Last mow for this year possibly. Note to self just don't apply TNex.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks sweet. Next spring, I'd love to see an Eley replace that hose hanger.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> It looks sweet. Next spring, I'd love to see an Eley replace that hose hanger.


That would be nice and any donations are appreciated 🤑. I have a hoselink mounted in the backyard opposite side of house if that counts


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

First mow in 14 days. Backyard is dormant finally. Front has lost significant color with the freezes and frosts. Slight warm up this week so applied subvert FFF at the high rate. Will see how it responds


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Snowed about 4-5" and melted couple days ago. Gave it some fresh stripes today. Happy New Year everyone


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Thor865 I have never overseeded my Bermuda.

How often do you have to mow PRG to keep it at say less than 1 inch?

Thanks...Lawn looks awesome as always!!!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Thor865 I have never overseeded my Bermuda.
> 
> How often do you have to mow PRG to keep it at say less than 1 inch?
> 
> Thanks...Lawn looks awesome as always!!!


Early on in the overseed, say 14 days after germination and going forward, every few days

Once temps drop maybe once a week or once every two weeks. Really depends on your temp range in winter. Today's mow was 17 days since last and didn't really cut anything. It's about shut down growth due to the cold we've had


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @Thor865 I have never overseeded my Bermuda.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Today did some single double diagonals. Went double light stripe one way and double dark stripe the other. Interesting turn out.


I love this. Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Today did some single double diagonals. Went double light stripe one way and double dark stripe the other. Interesting turn out.
> ...


I'll have to start charging if you continue in this pattern


----------

